# [SOURIS] Conseils pour configuration (RESOLU - matériel HS)

## floc_12

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques temps, ma souris (logitech MX revolution) part dans tous les sens sur ma gentoo. Elle fonctionne, mais quand je veux déplacer une fenêtre par exemple, je laisse appuyé une fois sur le bouton et ca fait un double clic, etc .... Bref, ca devient agaçant (surtout pour travailler sous gimp lol).

Je n'ai jamais configuré "proprement" ma souris en fait et je ne sais pas trop comment faire et par ou commencer.

J'ai d'abord regardé sur le panneau de xfce, changé quelques paramétres, mais pas de changements. J'ai regardé sur google, a priori, il faudrait se tourner vers hal, mais je suis un peu largué et j'avoue que je m'y perd.

Auriez vous des conseils à me donner, des pistes pour bien commencer ?

MerciLast edited by floc_12 on Tue Oct 25, 2011 9:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Donne ton emerge --info, et ta configuration xorg.

Ton système est t'il à jour ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> a priori, il faudrait se tourner vers hal
> 
> 

 

Sutout pas. De toute façon tu vas avoir un peu de mal : hal a été supprimé de portage.

----------

## floc_12

Salut,

Je mets régulièrement mon système à jour (d'ailleurs, je suis en train de la faire).

Pour le résultat de la commande, la voici :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

J'ai essayé hier de configurer mon xorg, mais ca fait toujours pareil. Voici les 2 tests que j'ai effectué :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Input Device"
> 
>         Identifier      "Mx Revolution" # This can be any string you want
> ...

 

Merci

----------

## barul

Sinon, tu as défini INPUT_DEVICES dans ton /etc/make.conf?

----------

## floc_12

Salut,

Effectivement, rien n'est configuré dans mon make.conf (pas d'INPUT_DEVICE tout simplement). J'ai un peu regardé sur le net ce qu'il fallait mettre. Certains propose "mouse keyboard", d'autres "evdev", etc ... Comment puis je savoir, j'utilise evdev ?

J'ai trouvé ce tuto sinon : http://www.lea-linux.org/documentations/index.php/Hardware-hard_autres-sourisLogitechMX310 . Mais dans mon cas, les boutons fonctionnent deja...

Merci

----------

## floc_12

Bon, j'ai suivi le tuto et ajouté "evdev mouse keyboard" dans le make.conf, puis j'ai recompilé xorg. Mon pc a bien redémarré, mais j'ai l'impression que le prolème est toujours la (c'est assez aléatoire en fait).

Sinon, je suis sous xfce et utilise thunar. J'ai remarqué depuis quelques temps que quand je fais une mise à jour, nautilus s'installe & démarre par dessus thunar. Du coup, la personnalisation de mon bureau part, conky n'apparait plus, etc .... Je suis obligé de faire un emerge --unmerge nautilus. 

Le problème proviendrait il de la ? Thunar et nautilus sont en conflit ? Que faire ?

Merci

----------

## fb99

- pour la souris, tu as xev en console si jamais qui va de dire ce que fait ta souris, après tu regarde si tu as besoin de paramétrer qqlch.

- pour le deuxième point je dirais que c'est un problème de USE, donc si c'est ça ok, sinon je réouvrirais un autre post -> un post = un problème et les problèmes qui vont avec, sinon tu risque que les personnes ne te réponde pas.

----------

## floc_12

J'ai essayé avec xev, mais ca ne donne rien, enfin, je ne vois rien qui me choque sur les logs (en même temps, pas facile de les interpreter ...).

Pour les USE, idem, j'avais deja regardé dans ce sens. Je n'ai aucun USE=nautilus par exemple dans le make.conf, ou package.use.

Merci

----------

## fb99

mais un use gnome ou autre peut aussi te lancé l'interface non ?

Au pire du pire tu n'as qu'à blacklister nautilus comme cela il ne s'installe plus et voilà.

Pour xev c'est la dernière avec bouton, pour déjà voir si tout est ok. Ensuite quand tu as ce bug relance xev et regarde si qqlch à changé. Une fois un ami avait un problème parce que un programme lancé par la suite reparamétrait ses boutons (ça peu être un truc logique genre compiz mais parfois qqlch de plus subtile).

Donc ce qui serait intéressant de savoir est si ce comportement arrive parfois, toujours après certaines manipulations, etc ... 

Et au final, si c'est juste une fois et que ce n'est pas dérangeant, Il faut aussi apprendre que l'informatique c'est comme la vie, rechercher la perfection c'est souffrir et/ou se prendre la tête inutilement, mieux vaut s'accomoder de qqlch de bien. (ex. science pour avoir un résultat fiable à 98% -> 10'000 itérations -> qql secondes, pour gagner ces 2% il faut parfois des années de calculs -> donc est-ce nécessaire).

[EDIT]: j'obéis pas à mes conseil, tu as bien fait floc_12 désolé de répondre ici

----------

## floc_12

merci fb99 pour ces conseils.

Ma souris fonctionne bien pour le moment (peut être est ce l'ajout de edev ds le make.conf). Le problème est que quand ça commence, ça dure et c'est presque bloquant. Je vais essayer de voir exactement quand ca arrive et lancerai XEV à ce moment là : c'est une très bonne idée.

Pour le USE, je te répond ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6848274.html#6848274  :Very Happy: 

----------

## geekounet

Alors perso, j'avais une MX Revolution aussi, depuis un peu plus de 3 ans je crois bien, et j'avais aussi ce problème de double-clic non voulu un peu n'importe quand, mais c'est apparu avec l'usure (et ça le faisait qq soit l'OS), yavait rien à faire, même avec un nettoyage à l'air comprimé et tout... Bref je l'ai changé pour une G700 toute neuve ya 2 semaines et plus de soucis, la MX Revolution est au placard...  :Razz: 

----------

## floc_12

effectivement, en jetant un coup d'oeil rapide sur internet, on ne serait pas les seuls. Ca a l'air d'être une maladie du matériel. Arf, dommage, c'est une superbe souris, en plus je ne l'ai que depuis un peu plus de 2 ans snifff.

Merci de ton retour geekounet. Je vais regardé ce qu'ils proposent sur le net

----------

## bas25

Même problème. Pour ma part ça venait du "clic roulette". Après démontage (vis sous les patins et piles) il s'agit d'une petite pastille métallique (cachée sous un scotch) qui se déforme : la pastille doit être bombée et à force la zone d'appui s'enfonce. Sortir la pastille (enlever tout d'abord le bloc roulette par une petite tige de mémoire), la reformer du mieux possible, remettre en place et c'est tout bon.

----------

## floc_12

Merci de l'astuce bas25,

Pour ma part, ca refonctionne depuis qques jours, mais pour combien de temps..... Après avoir jeté un oeil sur le net, ce serait une maladie de ces souris.

Bonne soirée

----------

